# Getting Custom Fitted for Clubs??



## ionakana (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been playing for several about a month or two now, and I have some inexpensive Cougar starter golf set that I bought at Target. Everytime I play with them, they feel hollow and I sense a lot of vibration unlike with my brother's Jack Nicklaus clubs and my cousin's Titleist clubs, which feel absolutely solid and feel great. 

This made me think that I want to upgrade my iron set and get properly fitted. I just wanted to get some other peoples opinions and views on getting fitted for clubs, how important is it to get fitted, and the positive and negative things to look for at a club fitting location. I know it will probably cost a pretty penny, but I've already invested a lot of time in golf and I absolutely love this game, so I do not think I'll stopping, anytime soon (maybe when arthritis sets in, but I'm still young...lol).

Also, any good brands that I may want to consider and brands that I want to stay away from?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Custom fitting your clubs is one of the best things you could ever do for your game. It starts you off with clubs that actually fit you. Trying to use clubs that are too long or too short for your body size, forces you to make counter productive adjustments to your swing. One thing to be aware of when being fitted, if you are a short ass like me, a fitter can only remove so much off the shaft without changing its characteristics, so if he has to remove more then two inches, its better to have the clubs re-shafted. A typical off the shelf set, should not cost you all that much providing your not an extreme, too tall or too short. The clubs are fitted using a measurement from the floor to the bend in your wrist. One other thing, if they have to cut the shaft, they may tell you have to re-grip, a good fitter can save the existing grips and save you some cash. One other thing you might as well have done, is have your putter done at the same time, there is a "best" length for a putter also. IF your buying a new set, sometimes it pays to buy from a recognized golf outlet (Golf Town, Golf Smith) , they sometimes will offer to fit you as part of the purchase price.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

*I would consider it a must!*

Ionakana,

Let me reitorate what 65nlovinit said.......

Getting custom fit for your clubs is seriously and probably the most important thing that you'll do for your golf game....I'm serious. Most golfers don't believe or can't imagine how important that is (if you really want to take your playing seriously...and when I say seriously, I don't mean that you're trying for a PGA tour card, but I mean that you really want to play the game good). Any solo owned golf shop will professionally fit you for free when you buy clubs from them (including finding your club head lie, your swing speed, etc.) Bigger stores will do it for you too, but for a price(even if you buy your clubs from them), like Golfsmith. Golfsmith charges like $45 or something even if you get your clubs from them; but either way it's worth getting fit no matter where you buy your clubs from.

Let us know what you go with (club wise)


----------



## ionakana (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the information that you guys have given me. They definitely helped me to decide to get fitted for clubs this Thursday. So far, I've been looking at several clubs with the help of a friend of mine who played high school and some collegiate golf. He recommended Titleist, Mizuno, and Pings though they are quite the expensive brands. I was taking a look at Cobra FPs but he was adamant in not recommending the Cobra brand. I do take his advice seriously as he fixed my swing and has told me a lot about the short game, taught me how to chip, pitch, and drive(the driver is still an ongoing process, still very inconsistent with the driver). One thing he did tell me is that it looks like that I am a little far from the ball when I'm setting up for position which prompted me to inquiring about getting properly fitted for my iron set. 

I am extremely serious about this game, and finally played my first full 18 holes at the University of Maryland golf course. My first time ever on a course, I shot a 110, which I am disappointed in, and I've been going to the range to work on my short game and practice for hours in the putting green. I do aspire to maybe play in a PGA tournament or even a local tournament because golf is one of the only sports where you don't have to be super tall, a.k.a basketball player, or super strong or fast (football or soccer player). The golf bug has definitely took a huge chunk out of me because all I can think about is going to the driving range or the next time I'm playing another 18 holes...lol. 

If you guys have any other input or information that will help me, such as types of clubs that are good for the "game improvement" golfer, etc, please post and I will take in all the information that I can get.

Thanks


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Ionakana,

Just because he knows how to teach you how to swing a club doesn't mean he's an expert on every club manufacturer....*Your friend is being 'manufacturer bias'*; no offense to your friend. You may very well play your best game with a set of Cobra clubs ( I happen to think Cobra makes a great iron, but just not for me, I hit best with Ping's and Taylor Made). *Ping's* are really great!, *Taylor Made*'s are excellent!, *Cobra*'s - great!!, *Wilson Pro Staff*'s - super great!, *Callaway*'s -excellent!, *Nicklaus* -super!, *Cleveland*'s - really really good! *MD*'s (can only get these in Europe) - excellent!, *Lynx*'s - excellent!, *Adams* - super!, *Nickent*, *Tour Edge*, *Tommy Armour*, etc, etc, etc, (notice I left out Nike lol) 

My point is, whatever clubs you hit the best with are the best clubs for you. No one manufacturer makes theeee ultimate best irons - that's why you need to spend time hitting differnt irons as well.

(......now Drivers; that's a different story _ahem_ ...Taylor Made 'SuperQuad')


----------



## ionakana (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, after getting fitted, and trying out several clubs, I ended up with Titleist 775s (4-PW). I tried ping i10s, mizuno mx-900s, callaway x-20s, Taylor Made r7s, Cobra FPs, but none of them had that feel and feedback of the 775s. I also hit with the 775s with the most consistency, the pings were nexts and the mizunos last. The taylor mades, callaways, and cobras didnt feel right to me, but they were still great clubs. Getting fitted was definitely a big step in the right direction as not only did it fit me with the proper clubs for me, but it also captured my swing and analyzed any inconsistencies that may occur within my swing. I think I may get my putter fitted as well as I think my putter is a little too tall for me at 34". 

Thanks for all the information you guys have given me 


In my bag:
Driver: Nike SUMO Sasquatch 9.5 degree
Fairway Wood: Cougar 3 Wood (cheap set I bought from Target, will upgrade this as well)
3 iron: Callaway X-18 (bought used in very good condition, for only $25)
5 iron: Callaway X-12 Big Bertha (very good condition, for only 20)
6-PW: Cougar X-Tour set (lol...cheapo set I bought from Target, now about to be replaced with the Titleist 775s)
SW: Cleveland CG10, 56 degree, medium bounce
LW: Titleist Vokey Spin-milled, 60 degree, 8 bounce
Putter: 34" Ping G5 Mini-C


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

glad you found the right clubs for you


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

*Get Fit...Definitely*

I've been playing the same irons for 11 years. Ping IRI Copper heads. I'm an 11 handicap. Love the irons, but felt it was time to try a new set. Just got fitted for a set of new Ping 
i10's. Would not have considered new sticks without a fitting.
Today's technology is all about shafts and set up. Fitting will allow you have sticks that fit your swing speed and the plane of your swing. 
Almost anything will feel amazingly more proficient than your current Cougars. I would also suggest you look at the Cobra's, as well as the Ping G10's, and Callaway X-20's. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Hogan said:


> I've been playing the same irons for 11 years. Ping IRI Copper heads. I'm an 11 handicap. Love the irons, but felt it was time to try a new set. Just got fitted for a set of new Ping
> i10's. Would not have considered new sticks without a fitting.
> .


 congrats on your new clubs


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Plat for your best wishes. Haven't taken the new Pings out for a test ride yet. Hoping to try them out this week.
I notice you are using the Bobby Jones rescue. I have a 21 degree Bobby Jones and love it. It's a rescue with the look, feel and shape of a small 5 wood that I think looks terrific at the set up. Ball flys with this club too.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Hogan said:


> Thanks Plat for your best wishes. Haven't taken the new Pings out for a test ride yet. Hoping to try them out this week.
> I notice you are using the Bobby Jones rescue. I have a 21 degree Bobby Jones and love it. It's a rescue with the look, feel and shape of a small 5 wood that I think looks terrific at the set up. Ball flys with this club too.


It is a hot club! Actually I just bought a Taylor Made Burner Rescue 2 Hybrid (custom SHafted and gripped) I'm going to play with both hybrids during a round and see which one I hit best with. I love that Bobby Jones hybrid!

Whata you gonna do with your copper Ping's??!! Those are sweet too!


----------

